# Separate Car Audio subforum?



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

There's loads of useful info about car audio here, but it seems to be scattered around various forum sections.
I know there's one ongoing thread in the 8J section but I wondered if a dedicated forum subsection might be worthwhile?

I'm sure Mk1 and Mk3 owners would be interested too.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Does sound good as the Bose equipped TTs do seem to cause some headaches


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi, having a number of sub forums has been requested in the past for the likes of audio, tuning etc but it's always been thought that it would take away the community feel and people would just follow sub areas where their interest lies. Not saying that would be the case still


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ikon makes a good point that if things are split up too much into specialised areas then we end up with isolated chat rooms and the main forums see less activity and the sub forums become rarely used. You can see this on some forums where often it's confusing where best to post and then you wait a week for a reply.

We've tried to address this with the Knowledge Base sections and build thread areas which still keep the threads on the main forums so they keep active and noticed by all but the special areas have an indexed or grouped interest which can be accessed more directly and obviously when needed. Sort of best of both worlds.

Perhaps we need more suggestions for inclusion?

There is another technical difficulty which makes sub forum creation difficult at the moment too.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Ikon66 said:


> Hi, having a number of sub forums has been requested in the past for the likes of audio, tuning etc but it's always been thought that it would take away the community feel and people would just follow sub areas where their interest lies. Not saying that would be the case still


That's a fair point. keeping everything in one place does make things busier.


----------

